# How to remove a “dj series” slacker playlist from favorites?



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

I added a "DJ series" playlist to my favorites under slacker radio. Now that the playlist expired it gives me 1) a reload error and 2) no option to remove from playlist.

How do I go about removing this?


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Bump? Am I the only one? Any ideas? I’m sure this is a glitch that others have...


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

OK try this. set your audio player to double height (you can see the player and the row of presets below it.) Long press any one of the presets and it will enter 'edit' mode with X's in the top right of each preset. swipe left or right until you see the dead preset and hit the X. Tap elsewhere (like the album art of the current station) to exit edit mode.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Rich M said:


> OK try this. set your audio player to double height (you can see the player and the row of presets below it.) Long press any one of the presets and it will enter 'edit' mode with X's in the top right of each preset. swipe left or right until you see the dead preset and hit the X. Tap elsewhere (like the album art of the current station) to exit edit mode.


Oh wow that did it... thx


----------

